# Best of Johnny Carson On DVD



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Has any one seen these titles yet to give a review... 
I just LOVED Carson. 
http://www.johnnycar son.com/carson/cclub /

He has a streaming video area also if you want to see 
Carnac the Magnificent (plus more in the archives) 
http://www.johnnycar son.com/carson/enter tainment/carnac/vide o2.jsp 
and some highlight clips also (big Archives also) 
http://www.johnnycar son.com/carson/enter tainment/whats_showi ng/

There really is a lot of quicktime streaming video on this site , best for Cable or DSL modems, Bad for us modem peeps. Enjoy


----------

